# DFW Poker Herf



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Broozer and I are trying to put together a semi-regular poker herf. I've offered my place as a venue. It isn't very big, but it's smoke-friendly. We're open to suggestions, of course. Anyone interested?


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Where do you live?? City State??


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

kjd2121 said:


> Where do you live?? City State??


See thread title: DFW (Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas)


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Put me down for the week of 7/9.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like we're going to have a game this coming Saturday (4/21) if anyone is interested.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I would love to take your money but Okierock and I hit the high seas for our cruise on 4/20. I will circle 7/9 on the calendar and if there is another date in between, please advise.

Thanks and win big!

TT:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ttours said:


> I would love to take your money but Okierock and I hit the high seas for our cruise on 4/20. I will circle 7/9 on the calendar and if there is another date in between, please advise.
> 
> Thanks and win big!
> 
> TT:cb


Will do, Trudy.

Also, because I want to be invited back to the ranch, I will refrain from making any comments about you and Brad going on a cruise together.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Dang, croatan, great minds think alike. I'm hosting one the same weekend!!

Great idea and I hope yours is a big success. Good luck.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

croatan said:


> Will do, Trudy.
> 
> Also, because I want to be invited back to the ranch, I will refrain from making any comments about you and Brad going on a cruise together.


Please find comfort in the fact that Brad and I are bringing dates to disguise our real desire to smoke cigars in foreign country.

Also other than the wind rain and the cold we were able to spark the torpedo and it was off the hook. What would you expect when both of "that" guy was present. I will have aluminium lips till Thursday.

I will let you know when we roll out again.

Good Luck

TT:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like we're getting together tomorrow around six for poker, cigars, and maybe a few cocktails. So far, the crew looks to be: Mbraud4, Broozer, a fellow cigar-lover from a different board, and me. We have room for a couple more if anyone is interested.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> Broozer and I are trying to put together a semi-regular poker herf. I've offered my place as a venue. It isn't very big, but it's smoke-friendly. We're open to suggestions, of course. Anyone interested?


Will there be strippers?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Will there be strippers?


That depends on how much Havana Club Broozer drunks.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Please make sure then that Boozer is invited to the 7/9 poker cigar fest.

Please forward pictures for posting.

Have fun

TT:cb


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Will there be strippers?


They will be at next weekends herf (4/28) at the west side steakhouse known as New Orleans Nights, helping to celebrate my impending nuptials. :tu


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Last night was a lot of fun. It wound up being Mbraud4, Broozer, and me. We sat around, played poker, drank a bit, and had some great cigars.

As far as next weekend goes: woohoo westside steakhouse!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry I couldn't make it, James. It's just as well, though, as you feckers would've probably just taken all my money anyway! Thanks for the invitation....! I catch up with you next time.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

croatan said:


> Broozer and I are trying to put together a semi-regular poker herf. I've offered my place as a venue. It isn't very big, but it's smoke-friendly. *We're open to suggestions, of course.* Anyone interested?


What kind of suggestions are you open to James??


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> What kind of suggestions are you open to James??


Yours are always my favorite, darling.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Had an awesome night guys, will post pics shortly once my cam gets a charge. Excellent drink choices James...I am suprised I made it back without puking...I do remember u guys saying I didnt drink much...but ashley said I wreaked of alcohol the whole ride home  Must have been a good night


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Had so much fun and so much to talk about that I started a post on it with a few pics:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=892472#post892472


----------

